# Too much cleanup crew?



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

75 gallon planted tank, lightly to moderately planted (although I'm adding something new in every chance I get) has the following....
Fish:
1x tiger pleco
2x bushy nosed 
2x peppered corys
1x albino cory
1x panda cory
6x black kuhli loaches
Inverts:
3x MTS

I want to add some freshwater shrimp to the setup, but I'm afraid my cleanup crew is overstaffed already. In regards to the MTS, is that too many for a 75 gal? Advice for new aspiring freshwater shrimp owner? 

Nate


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Shrimp will gladly feed on algae pellets and other fish food that sinks to the bottom of the tank. (Unless we're talking about fan shrimp here.) If there's not enough algae in your tank, they'll be fine as long as they get enough additional food. Most people feed their shrimp crab or algae wafers anyways.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

you only put 3 MTS in your tank? You can, and will given time, have hundreds of them in that tank. They are very prolific and give birth to live young. You may need to feed your plecos some additional food but the other guys should be fine with some extra flake or bloodworms.

You can easily but shrimp in the tank and as PMD said they will happily eat any additional food they can get.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

You might want to consider that Corys usually like to be in groups of 4-5 or more.

You can stock quite a few fish and shrimp if you wish as long as you have good filtration and frequent partial water changes. There is eventually a limit.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Wont kuhlis eat shrimp?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

i dont think they would eat more then the corys or anything else in there. Most likely just the babies.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea I was planning on getting some more corys, but I also think freshwater shrimp are incredible!! So I wasn't sure if there was too much going on in the bottom of my tank. In regards to the MTS, I figured that the kuhlis will eat any of the snail offspring. So far, no little snails. I'll probably throw one of the MTS into my 10 quarantine to keep that relatively clean anyways. Any suggestions on a good starter shrimp?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

The best starter shrimp is RCS.
Concerning the kuhlis, I have 8 who never bother even the smallest shrimp.
I've even seen shrimplets riding on the kuhlis.
They just don't even acknowledge them.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha riding the kuhlis!!? That is incredible, I've gotta try to get that happening! Kuhlis are awesome by the way, at night mine swim circles by the glass constantly


----------

